# New member



## gavinb8 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone, Myself and my daughter have been very interested in owning fancy mice for a while now, we have been researching and looking at the basic care and decided they would be perfect for our family lifestyle!! We have decided to by direct from a breeder as you all clearly love every mouse you produce and do so with the utmost of care! can anyone help us locate a breeder in the south wales area or close so that we can hopefully begin owning, caring for and possibly showing this wonderfull rodent!! also could you confirm if what we have read that mice do enjoy being handled and become very tame with patience and regular handling?
Gavin and Marley
your guidance would be very appreaciated!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to FMB 

Mice have each their own personalities and preferences but they do respond very well to handling and make excellent, tame pets. I think you and your daughter will be happy!

This forum user is in Wales, though I don't know which area. You could contact her and if she is unable to help you herself she may know someone closer to you: memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1166


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.
Enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## gavinb8 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks all, will keep you posted on our progress!!!
Gav


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome! I hope you find some mice near you. I think they make excellent pets for children (much better than hamsters, which I have also kept). They're also addictive though so I wouldn't be surprised if you do indeed go on to breed and perhaps show


----------

